# Carbon 15 Pistol by Bushmaster



## Possum325 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the chance to buy one of these little drug-running specials. Admittedly I have no use for it. The gun would be a turn-around.

My question is, just how in-demand are these right now and how quickly could I recoup my investment? Anyone in the market????


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

There is a market for anything and everything AR right now.


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

It'll sell for way more than it's worth at the moment. I'm laughing my butt off at all of the people who 2 months ago could have cared less about an AR, now are fighting to get one at twice the price. Their perceptions of what constitutes a high end AR is pretty humorous as well.


----------

